# Trimmer fuel ratios



## Hoss304 (May 13, 2011)

I have a stihl fs80r & a homelite st185 . I have always used 40:1 ratio in my gas. I recently picked up a redmax bc2001 and read that it is 50:1- so I research a little more and find out that old homelites are 32:1 . All 3 seem to run fine on 40:1. Does it really matter? I've used them for several years with 40:1... ?


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes, this has bin debated for awhile. My opinion and experience is that I run all my 2-stroke equipment on a 40:1 ratio with 93 octane and as little ethanol as I can find. Which around here is up to 15 percent. I use a synthetic mix and have had NO troubles at all...

I've checked cyl, head temps with both types of mix oil, and found the synthetic blend runs cooler. And on a 2-stroke that will mean a longer life. plus I find them easier starting. not to mention it smells way better!

Now some will tell you run whats reccomended, Which is fine. But I'm sticking with 40:1 in everything...


On a side note, I had a guy the other day who said his Dolmar locked-up after the saw shop owner told him to start runnin Amsoil at their reccomended 100:1 mix! This is the first personal account of this I've heard.. Not bashing Amsoil, but 100:1 seems awful lean..


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I use







. I buy the 1 gallon mix and run it all my 2 strokes and they love it. don't know what the ratio is, but Opti 2 says it is a 1 mix for all Ratios.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

most is 40:1 now something i noticed is my husqvarna says to use high octane


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

At work I use a 2.5 gallon mix to 2gallons of gas. Whatever that ratio is, it's a tiny bit richer then 50:1 
Used Echo brand, Stihl, and Husq. Also just got some of the Stihl synthetic mix. I"m not liking the smell and I was excited that I would.
We also use 89octane with 10%ethanol. It'd be 93 if I had a choice. BUT I treat our gas wih the marine formula stabil and so far so good, been 3 years now with no issues.
Now at home I treat the gas with the marine stabil as well but I use 93 and its a huge difference in starting. I'm talking 1 pull vs 3 or 4. Not a big deal to some but it is to me.
I've always been leery of the ams-oil mix, not knocking it either but what happened to your friend is exactly what I always worried about. 
Someone tell me a good synthetic oil mix that smells decent?


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep Parky, That'll give you the 40:1 ratio.. I've never smelled a bad synthetic mix lol......... Klotz is one of favorites and I've also bin using woodland pro synthetic mix from Baileys. Mainly cause it comes bottled for 2.5 gallon mix at 50:1 I just mix it to 2 gallons of gas. and it's easier to sell that way........Stihl has their own synthetic, but I can't see paying their price, just cause it has their name on it...


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah the stihl brand was like 20+$ for a 6pk of 2gal mix.
I'll look around for the klotz and try it out when our stock runs down a bit.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Klotz isn't very cheap, either.. But you know the sayin.. You can find it at most motorcycle shops..


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

my shopping choices are napa, walmart, vip.

If I wanna drive an hour, autozone, advanced auto.
dont' think i'm finding it.


----------



## AMSOIL (Jan 1, 2012)

I Know that this post of mine is so behind the power curve but..i never knew this site existed. Running Amsoil at 100:1 is optimum if you use the "Saber Professional". I would run a hotter plug as well. In addition, running 87-89 octane is sufficient along with the above mentioned. If you have additional Amsoil technical questions or concerns i would be happy to assist anyone.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome! AMSOIL, this site is startin to gain momentum. 

I'll say, I've never tried Amsoil, yet. My friends and I are suspicious of the 100:1 mix claims. I have an open mind, so if you could explain what makes it different? 
Thanks,


----------



## AMSOIL (Jan 1, 2012)

Equipment manufacturers and motor builders have redesigned two cycle motors to reduce emissions and increase fuel economy. These changes have increased operating temperatures, reduced oil consumption and incorporated direct fuel injection and exhaust power valves. AMSOIL 2-Cycle Oils are *designed *to maximize performance in all types of engine designs and are optimized for select applications.Saber Professional is formulated with high temperature detergent additives to help prevent hard carbon deposits from forming in these hot-operating motors. As requirements and changes occur the technology has to keep pace such as the case with oil Formulation. Try it out and i would use a hotter plug for optimum burn. Thanks for your question.


----------

